# Potassium Hydroxide



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Can this be bought at a store? I hate ordering online and would prefer to just go to a store and pick it up. If so, where and what brand?

TIA


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've never seen it in a store and I've been in business for over 11 years. You're going to have to get it on-line.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone have a good source?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't that the main ingredient in Drano?


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Some hardware stores carry it, but it's high priced. I ordered from essential depot. Good price!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

The Chemistry Store (in SC) sells it...2lbs is $10, but their shipping is high ($14.95 to AL), but it might be cheaper to KY.

Also, you have to print/complete/fax their HAZMAT waiver before you order.

I've done business with them before and even stopped by when I was in the area to pick up 50lbs of lye a few years ago...nice folks.

The Chemistry Store

http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_G-R-Potassium_Hydroxide.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

online purchase only.

thesedays, you're thinking of sodium hydroxide (NaOH). Potassium hydroxide (KOH) is used to make liquid soap.

Regardless, Draino should NEVER be used in making soap!


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> online purchase only.
> 
> thesedays, you're thinking of sodium hydroxide (NaOH). Potassium hydroxide (KOH) is used to make liquid soap.
> 
> Regardless, Draino should NEVER be used in making soap!


Yes, you're right. I was thinking sodium hydroxide. Essential Depot does have potassium hydroxide, but it doesn't seem very inexpensive (yikes ).


----------

